# The Dual (AVFoundry and DVDO) Video Processor Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win one of two Video Processors...*

*AVFoundry VideoEQ Pro* 
(See our review here.)









OR

*DVDO iScan Duo* 
(See our review here.)









​

*AVFoundry, DVDO and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give away a pair of video processors to two lucky winners! The first entry drawn will win the AVF unit and the second entry drawn will win the DVDO unit.


Qualification period is from _*TODAY through June 30, 2011*_.
You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter the giveaway. No post padding! 
Members who already have 25 posts have satisfied this part of the qualification.
You MUST be registered by May 31, 2011 to qualify.
Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the The Dual (AVFoundry and DVDO) Video Processor Giveaway! Qualification Thread. 

A random drawing will be held the first part of July 2011 from the qualified entries.

SHIPPING: Shipping cost to a USA address is included. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a USA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*This is the discussion thread for the giveaway... any comments or questions can be posted below in this thread.*


----------



## vitod (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm in.:wave:


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

:clap:Qualification Achieved! How bout that, thanks Sonnie.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Make sure you guys post in the qualification thread... :T


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

**scurries off to pad post count**


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

i think im qualified, so I posted that im qualified and that im definately in! Good luck to all who entered or will enter this along with the other giveaway. I wish we all can get it =p hahaha


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I think these are a little beyond me so I'll sit this contest out, but I wanted to wish good luck to all you picture-tweakers who will be entering. Great contest Sonnie, as always!


----------



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

I am qualified so please enter me into the dual video processor giveaway. Thanks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

southworth said:


> I am qualified so please enter me into the dual video processor giveaway. Thanks.


You need to post here. :T


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

They look nice. oh if it ended a month later then i could enter. :-(


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I certainly like these giveaways, but since I don't know what those are for I think I will keep the odds better for those that would really like to have one of these units.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Jason1976 said:


> They look nice. oh if it ended a month later then i could enter. :-(


What does the extra month get you? :scratch:


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: The Dual (AVFoundry and DVDO) Video Processor Giveaway Qualification Thread!*

I have the need.... the need to to enter this awesome giveaway.
Not quite there yet with post counts, but I'll certainly be there by the cutoff date.
These are both great looking units.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

We're nearing the end of the qualification period on these.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

The suspense is mounting...........:gulp:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I hope to get this done this weekend and announce the winners. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Could always just let me keep them... :whistling: :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Congratulations....*

*tonyvdb* wins the *AVFoundry VideoEQ Pro* 

*southworth* wins the *DVDO iScan Duo *

Please contact mechman via PM to arrange for shipping. Shipping to U.S. address only!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, Im speechless 

Thanks so very much. PM sent

Tony


----------

